# Do your professors let you bring a "cheat sheet" to exams?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If so, which classes? Have you ever had an open book-open note exam?


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

My statistics professor let us bring in cheat sheets for exams. And my criminal law professor let us bring in 1 page.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol no, what the **** kind of professors are these. Lucky! Noobs


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lol no, what the **** kind of professors are these. Lucky! Noobs


Have you ever taken a finance class? I must have written down over 30 formulas for each exam on my cheat sheet. Good luck memorizing all that.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

school is gay.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Many college professors have allowed cheat sheets or have used open book tests. I would say that it is pretty common. Although not every test is like that, it does seem like at least 1/3 of the tests I have taken have been open book. I usually use http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ to find easier/good professors


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

Most of my math and science professors let us have a formula sheet. In the basic classes they'd sometimes have the formulas written at the top of the exam for us. 

I was also in a class about skeletal remains where we were allowed to use our textbooks to help us on the exam, which was about identifying the bone at each station and listing as many anthropologically significant facts about it as we could. We only had 5 minutes at each bone station so it wasn't like we could just flip through at our leisure.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel that the purpose of most cheat sheets and open book tests are to make you prepare for the test. When you're trying to cram the most important notes onto the 1 or 2 pages allotted, you end up remembering those bits of information in the process of doing so. When you bookmark/flag/highlight your text in advance for the open book test, you end up digesting some stuff, too. This is usually what happens to me during tests that allow cheat sheets or textbooks.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lol no, what the **** kind of professors are these. Lucky! Noobs


You've probably never taken a class past physics 101.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Marlon said:


> You've probably never taken a class past physics 101.


Never had to do physics. Correct you are Mr. Brando!


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Usually in physics classes we were allowed a notecard to write equations, ugh but in my first physical chemistry class the exams were all open book and they were absolutely brutal, I don't know how I passed that class I got like 30% on every exam... Usually open book means the test is going to be ridiculously hard and it prolly won't help you much anyways


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Open book for dynamics, structures, propulsion and aerodynamics 2. Dynamics and structures also allowed own workbooks/notes etc.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

For Business Law it was open book, mainly because there would be a high fail rate otherwise


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

In my high school exams a few months ago they let people bring in notes for English tests and a few other subjects I can't remember. But I skipped bringing in notes anyway.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Rarely.

Last semester my Prof let us use our book during the mid term in my programming but outside of that no.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> Open book for dynamics, structures, propulsion and aerodynamics 2. Dynamics and structures also allowed own workbooks/notes etc.


Are you an aerospace engineering major?


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

I got to use one sheet of paper for one physics class. I also got to use an index card for calculus and organic chemistry.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I've had math and physics professors allow us to write as many forumulas or "hints" that we can fit onto one single index card. I found that practice to be very fair and reasonable. The way I view it, it is not about my ability to memorize the quadratic formula, but my ability to correctly apply it. I am an idiot when it comes to math, so I appreciated this. Also, I am not sure how educators would feel about this statement, but in the age of "google," how important is memorization--we've now got almost any piece of information at our fingertips, so if we forget, we simply look it up?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

For my final French exam, I missed the tests so I had to do them in a room by myself and the teacher supervising me gave me all the answers and told me everything to say lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm an English major, so I rarely take exams. For an Greek Myth final, though, we were allowed to bring notes since there was no way in hell you could memorize every story in Metamorphoses plus every character in The Odyssey and The Iliad.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Diatonic Harmony: open-book, open-note
General Chemistry I: cheat sheet
History of the English Language: index card, I think
Statics: open-book, open-note. It's an online course, but the on-campus class tests are the same both at the school I'm taking it from and at the local community college.

Also had a take-home final for Mathematical Structures in Language and take-home tests (which were really just papers) for Philosophy of Mind. 

A physics class I didn't stay in allowed a sheet for formulae. In the physics classes I have taken, a formula sheet was included with the test.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I recently took Chemistry and the professor let us use cheat sheets on two tests of the 5 test we had. 

I've had a few of open book tests in various classes.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

A lot of my engineering professors would let us bring one because the point isn't to memorize equations ... it's knowing how to apply them.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

In grad school, most tests are research based, take home exams.


----------

